# Mono or Braid



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Is it worth the extra money to buy braid? When I go to the b/t shop I just cant seem to put out the extra cash for braid. I have always used mono but keep hearing good things about braid and might drop down the extra greenbacks.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

fine with me, just keep it off the point


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Braid is awesome.. it does have some set backs.. if you are happy with the performance of your mono it may not be worth the 20-40 bucks to spool up a surf pole.. I have learned that braid does not belong an a crowded pier or beach....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

This debate comes up almost once a week...and is pretty split. I will only use braid for shark gear.
Problems with braid I won't risk on my regular gear...

1) Wind knots
2) Cutting into my guides
3) Breaking my rod
4) cutting my finger off
5)digging into itself on my reel.
6) $14 for 150 yards.

It is less abrasion resistant and has zero shock absorption.

You'll get fierce argument about the pro's and con's, and I won't argue it. Mono has a memory problem that is fine with me. I am on the beach to fish, not have to be extra careful with my line, and not to resolve problems all day.

If you want to try something new - Try the Berkley Big Game Hi-Test - I plan on it - but its not on my list until I get my Daiwa X30 right after Thanksgiving.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=hi+test&noImage=0


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> 1) Wind knots
> 2) Cutting into my guides
> 3) Breaking my rod
> 4) cutting my finger off
> ...


Once it's broken in wind knots are rare.
Keep the line from bowing after the bait hits the water. - i.e. - keep tension on it.
Newer braid is rounder ... doesn't cut guides, break rods, cut fingers, or dig into the line on the reel ... never say never, but almost 
It lasts longer than mono.
It allows you to feel the bite better.
It allows quicker hooksetting without jerking the pole back.
It casts farther.
It doesn't have memory ... i.e. - doesn't coil up.
And yes, it's more expensive, but you replace it lless often


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Once it's broken in wind knots are rare.
> Keep the line from bowing after the bait hits the water. - i.e. - keep tension on it.
> Newer braid is rounder ... doesn't cut guides, break rods, cut fingers, or dig into the line on the reel ... never say never, but almost
> It lasts longer than mono.
> ...


 Do you use braid on your spinnig outfits? Also I have seen first hand what braid can do to hands and fingers, Not Pretty, Also have seen rod guides split open and rod tips bust apart from braid. I will not use it because of these factors yet it does have it's place. When I bought my first custom heaver I was asked if I was going to be using braid or super lines and I told him no and I asked why and he said he doesn't guarantee the blank for breakage if you do.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

fishhead said:


> Once it's broken in wind knots are rare.
> Keep the line from bowing after the bait hits the water. - i.e. - keep tension on it.
> Newer braid is rounder ... doesn't cut guides, break rods, cut fingers, or dig into the line on the reel ... never say never, but almost
> It lasts longer than mono.
> ...


I agree with Fishhead.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i love braid for bait fishing, lure fishing, deep drop fishing/wrecks, and sometimes on my pin rig as backing. I dont like it for surf fishing with bait

last year i spent probably over $400 in braid lines switching them all and trying different ones and i almost always end back up respooling them with mono


PS 1500 yard spools of braid add up lol


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Braid*

I use braid, Suffix on ALL of my lighter spinniners. Especially for plugging and fishing off piers and jetties. Mono on my surf stuff and boat set ups. Haven't had a problem with wind knots, cut guides etc.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree w/ everyone about the diference between mono and braid. You can cut your tip off w/ braid, cut into your guide and fingers and etc, but it is strong and works well on a lightweight rod. I like mono as well b/c it is cheaper, doesn't cast as far and it wears if you are fishing over rocks and jetties. It is up to you and I have rods with both. My suggest is to set up one of your rods with braid and see for yourself. It's like when someone says they don't like a movie or food and you like it b/c you tried. Caught some fish either way!!!:fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i already tried the hi-test from stren.....cast terrible, memory is just as bad


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

The man has WISDOM!



nuppey said:


> I agree w/ everyone about the diference between mono and braid. You can cut your tip off w/ braid, cut into your guide and fingers and etc, but it is strong and works well on a lightweight rod. I like mono as well b/c it is cheaper, doesn't cast as far and it wears if you are fishing over rocks and jetties. It is up to you and I have rods with both. My suggest is to set up one of your rods with braid and see for yourself. It's like when someone says they don't like a movie or food and you like it b/c you tried. Caught some fish either way!!!:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

SMOKE said:


> fine with me, just keep it off the point


Sandy Point?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Mono :fishing:


----------



## stat4u (Aug 15, 2007)

Fished with the Duke of fluke and Andrew on the Dukes boat yesterday 9-23. The Duke was kind enough to let me use 1 of his rods with braid( my 1st time with braid). There is no doubt I will be buying braid for boating and pier.I know it has some negatives, but they can be overlooked for the feel you get from braid. Fished with my pole (mono) in one hand and a pole with braid in the other and I'm sold on braid. Felt the bottom a little better and the bite sooner ( just my opinion).


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Mono :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Because of the debate I tried something that will surely revolutionize fishing! I cut my mono and braid into five foot sections. I then used uni to uni and joined the sections together alternating from mono to braid to mono to braid. It took me forever to get to the 250 yards or so that my abu held, but now that it is done I can enjoy the worst of both worlds!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

lotta guys go wrong using 50lb braid and locking their drags down. Use the SAME lb line you would use with mono


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Malakas and I had this debate / discussion about braid vs. mono.

My point is...each has their place. And litterly each place you fish has its "own" set of do's and don'ts.

IMHO - NE from MD to Maine shore, braid is the line of choice, since the beaches are rockier and casting plugs is the preferred method of fishing.

The farther South you go from MD, mono is the choice...due to the sandier and less rockier beaches and the preffered method of fishing is soakin bait.

I like to fish braid on my lite stuff, esp when fishing off of jetty's and tossing jigs and grubs around rocky structure.

But mono on the heavers. Same reasons as stated above.

A case in point about understanding what line to use "where "you fish....a few weeks ago...during a lil drum blitz @ the pier....there were like 40 drum rods on the rail...38 of em where conventionals, spooled with mono, 1 rod was a big spinner, also spooled with mono, and then the last spinner was with braid.

I felt so bad for "that guy" with the big braid spinner. No conventional or spinnin' rod spooled with mono wanted to get close to "that braid spooled spinner". The braid spinner did get crossed with a few mono lines...and the evil glances that was given by the other fishermen on that pier coulda cracked glass - minus the chants of "Power Pro" before each cast.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Mono for surf fishing, and on the piers, braid on the inshore stuff.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Like most have said...Ii think both have their place and u won't have problem with cracked guides and the modern braids if u have quality guides.

I use mono for my surf conventional chunking outfits, but on my spinners braid since u get much more distance. Do not use light braid on a conventional that u are surf casting with.....if u are going to us eat least 50#.

Also, on my heavy bottom fishing gear I use 65#-80# braid w/ a 60# Ande shock leader, so i have the sensitivity of the braid with the abrasion resistance and just enough shock absorption to cut down on thrown hooks. I use a bit of mono leader or shocker on all braid set-ups b/c I'm more confident with it b/c of the high visibility of braid...also with straight braid with certain fish that often get hooks torn out when u pull too hard like Stripers a bit of mono is critical.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll assume that since the thread started in the MD/DE board that we are not talking about North Carolina, although I'm glad to know that I have SMOKE's approval.  I don't use mono for anything in salt water anymore and IMHO can't really think of any saltwater situation in Maryland where braid is not better than mono. The only place I use mono is for my leader and my rigs.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishbait said:


> I'll assume that since the thread started in the MD/DE board that we are not talking about North Carolina, although I'm glad to know that I have SMOKE's approval.  I don't use mono for anything in salt water anymore and IMHO can't really think of any saltwater situation in Maryland where braid is not better than mono. The only place I use mono is for my leader and my rigs.



The thread is actually located in "Open Forum"?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> 1) Wind knots
> 2) Cutting into my guides
> 3) Breaking my rod
> 4) cutting my finger off
> ...


i have jsut recently moved to braid a month ago or so.

the answer to the top, based on my experience:
1- manually close the bail

2- new rods have guides designed for braid.
(i have tica ugsa, breakaway ldx, tsunami airwave, st. croix triumph, lamiglas xsra 1084- with no guide problems)

3- i don't know how it would break a rod

4- i use breakaway cannon

5- if ur reel is not designed for braid it would certainly dig into itself. new technology reels have solve this problems with cross wraps(daiwa), cotton lay and aero wrap(shimano)

6- i used the 300 yard spools, i used sufix and fireline. it beats mono rather than changing it every season. some people said they leave their braid on the spool 3 years and is still as strong as the day they get it. and they also reverse the spool. $30 for 3 years is not bad.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Gnatman posted*

this video on another thread. It shows several types of mono and braid being rubbed against a rod. You decide...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-SqIsZaE6s


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Teddy said:


> Do you use braid on your spinnig outfits? Also I have seen first hand what braid can do to hands and fingers, Not Pretty, Also have seen rod guides split open and rod tips bust apart from braid. I will not use it because of these factors yet it does have it's place. When I bought my first custom heaver I was asked if I was going to be using braid or super lines and I told him no and I asked why and he said he doesn't guarantee the blank for breakage if you do.



I haven't gone to the dark side, so I only have spinners 

Maybe I've got tough skin on my casting finger, or equipment that's tougher (not likely), or just use brands and thickness that is less likely to cut? Not sure what the reason is, but I know the PP that I bought last year is less "flat" than the original stuff from a few years back, and the Sufix is REALLY round and seems softer.

... and don't forget to use shock leaders when appropriate ... and definitely go light as possible. I used 50lb PP for a few years, even when fishing for smaller fish ... when you do this you need to make sure your drag is set right and you don't make a casting error (line around the tip in particular) or it could get dicey 

I recently went down to 30lb pp and 20lb Sufix ... I may lose a monster someday (assuming I don't play it right  ), but in the meantime I'll get longer casts and less risks. By the way, I'm not finding that the smaller diameter line makes it harder on my fingers ... then again, I never throw more than 6oz ... if I need more than that in order to hold bottom, I fish somewhere else or try again another day


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Ready - Aim - Fire*

1. I remember you saying (when you started) you got a lot of wind knots and you found fireline to be best.

2. New EXPENSIVE rods have guides designed for braid - what if you don't want to spend that kind of money?

3. Let's say you cast with the line wrapped around the tip, or the bail inadverdently closed during your cast or you had a huge sudden strike and the drag was not set properly All things that happen to us.

5. Again Expensive reels - what if you want one not so expensive. Which, proved the point: this new fangled gear had to be DESIGNED to handle braid, which means the PROBLEMS had to be a PROBLEM if they had to design the gear for the line.




HellRhaY said:


> i have jsut recently moved to braid a month ago or so.
> 
> the answer to the top, based on my experience:
> 1- manually close the bail
> ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

1- i have a gazillion windknots on powerpro, i think it was ruddedog or treed told me to switch to sufix. haven't had the windknot problem since. 

2- then don't, dblue is $50 but the guides are designed for braid. tica and tsunami is not expensive, they are at $70-$90.


3- my bails dont close inadvertently, my reels all have manual bail. i used to have the tica libra that closed while casting, i removed the trip bail mechanism- havent had the problem of inadvertently closing.

4- then don't, tica longcast reels are just as good as the expensive once(scepter is at $60). even the daiwa emcast at $60 is as good as the $300 reels when it comes to braid technology.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

If you're careful, braid shouldn't break your rod or your reel. Use common sense with line selection and drag application and you'll be fine. In five years or so of fishing pretty hard with braid in a variety of situations I've broken equipment, but its never been because of the braid I use almost exclusively. If you're happy with mono stick with it. If you want more sensitivity, less stretch, more casting distance, more line strength, and much greater longevity (braid doesn't rot nearly as fast as mono) at least give braid a shot. As all these posts indicate, you'll either love it or hate it, but you'll never know without trying. There's too much back and forth stuff here to allow for a clear decision.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> The thread is actually located in "Open Forum"?


It sat in the MD/DE forum for two days before it got moved here this morning.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> If you're careful, braid shouldn't break your rod or your reel.
> 
> 
> > Problem is Carolina - we all make mistakes even when we are trying to be careful. It's that 1 time when we cast with the line around the tip or something like that. Here's a good question:
> ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishbait said:


> It sat in the MD/DE forum for two days before it got moved here this morning.


ahh...gotcha. Guess the title should have been:

Mono or Braid for use in Maryland. 

Wonder if it woulda been moved then?

I strongly believe that you should use the type of line or tackle for any particular region.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

what to do...what to do... thnk i'm going with Husky's advice .....i'm calling it "BRONO" tehe



HuskyMD said:


> Because of the debate I tried something that will surely revolutionize fishing! I cut my mono and braid into five foot sections. I then used uni to uni and joined the sections together alternating from mono to braid to mono to braid. It took me forever to get to the 250 yards or so that my abu held, but now that it is done I can enjoy the worst of both worlds!!!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> *What feature makes braid so much better than mono, that you are willing to spend more money and take the risks inherent with braid?*


No line stretch, no memory/line twist, increased strength:diameter ratio which allows me to target bigger fish with smaller tackle not only by giving me stronger line but also greater line capacity, increased sensitivity resultant of stretch-free nature which allows me to detect the subtlest hits and increases the chance of a hookup, smaller diameter allowing for greater casting distance, much increased line life meaning that, even if its more expensive you won't have to change it out as much......Heck it floats, so it makes it alot easier to manipulate topwater lures, and the floating nature also makes it better for float fishing. 

Braid's really not that bad, and you're not activating a time bomb by putting it on your reel. Use common sense, don't put your rod in the spike until the drag is set, don't lock the drag all the way down when fighting a big fish (unless your rod's rated heavier than the braid and its a really heavy duty reel), and check your rod tip before you go to cast (I do this even with mono, especially at night) and you shouldn't worry too much about breaking your rod or warping your reel's mainshaft. A cheap guide is a cheap guide and even mono will put grooves in them over time, if you're going to be fishing more than a couple times a year you might as well have something with Fuji guides. If you're really worried about guide fouling replace your tip top with a Fuji TiC or SiC, and you'll be good to go. 
As far as the abrasion resistance, I believe that has as much to do with the braid's thin diameter as anything. Fishing freshwater I lost less lures after switching to braid as I suddenly was able to retrieve almost anything my lure got tangled up in. In saltwater I mostly fish in the surf where there's little structure I've had no problems with abrasion in the ocean. 
Like I said you either love braid or you hate it. I'm not trying to call out the braid haters, its all just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> *What feature makes braid so much better than mono, that you are willing to spend more money and take the risks inherent with braid?*


More line on my reels. My reels are designed for braid and it only takes a few yards with mono.
I spend more money on braid knowing that it will last me 3 years the least. Because braid don't rot when left in the garage during cold and hot months.
You can change your mono every season. you buy the $8 500 spools. compute for 3 years. basically mono and braid is equal in expenditures for 3 years. what if your braid alst 5 years?


BigEd, there's always risks of breaking a rod, that's why you have to take precautions. 

Risks comes in our life everyday, not just in fishing. it's part of life. when i get out of my house to go to the surf, there's the risk that i might get runover by a prime mover. when i get to the surf, there's risk that i might get hit by lightning. When i am there fighting a fish, there's risk that the fish might spit the hook and it's going to hit my eyes.

i can't live my life fearful of each risks that life brings. risks is a part of life.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> More line on my reels. My reels are designed for braid and it only takes a few yards with mono.
> I spend more money on braid knowing that it will last me 3 years the least. Because braid don't rot when left in the garage during cold and hot months.
> You can change your mono every season. you buy the $8 500 spools. compute for 3 years. basically mono and braid is equal in expenditures for 3 years. what if your braid alst 5 years?


How much more are these "for braid only reels"?

I know the Daiwa's are pretty expensive, alot more than a mono-built standard spinner.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*This debate*

is like the living dead.....it never goes away. Here is my .02 if you arent willing to learn how and when to use braid. Then just stick to mono, braid can hurt you and your gear. If you dont take the time to learn how to use it....With that being said, once you learn you will want to put braid on all your reels.. But don't they both have thier place, just like rods and reels. Some work better then others, just depends on where you are fishing.......Mono isnt braid!! so if you arent willing to put in the time. stick to mono and you won't have to jump into these debates

*law breaking Marine onboard*
Watch out!!! he come's the bad guy


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> *What feature makes braid so much better than mono, that you are willing to spend more money and take the risks inherent with braid?*




*Here are the few advantages that more than enough for me switched to braid*

- No or very little memory.
- Braid very sensitive. You can feel every rock, bump, or structure
- Small Diameter/High strength allows you to load more line onto a reel. No more big& heavy reels. (Very important to me, this alone makes me switch to braid)
- Knots are stronger. The knots to attach your lure to the line are incredibly strong and again, because of the no stretch, I never had line break at the knot.
- Braids are very easily broken by sharp things. Mono is as well, but not nearly as much as braid.
- I have found that the braid eat up my rod guides a bit faster, especially the tip. It’s just another good excuse for me to get a new rod.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Heres where ive come to see benefits of using braid
-love PP on metal rod fer da mackerals. 
-Have come to love it on the cobe rod
slingin bucktails at cruising browns as well.
-Good stuff for vertical jigging with metal 
as well, it allows you to feel alot of 
pickups on the fall that mono just doesnt 
seem to transmit.
-will transmit the slightest of subtle hits 
from bottom thunder sucking a gudgeon 
strip sammich down. 
-will allow you to run baits deeper with less 
gear when pulling planers or mojos.
-braid lasts longer than mono, no respooling
with new PP every year, versus mono a few 
times a year at the minimum.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Mono*

Used it all my life, My fat clumsy fingers cant tie as well with braid.:redface:


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

Talking about braid....
Here are 2 new braid . I brought it yesterday. 

Stern Microfuse : Glacier Blue fluorescent hi-vis glow like neon under dark sky highly visible at night. 30lb has the same diameter as 12lb mono, thick coating and very stiff feel like 17lb mono. Less subseptable to abbrasion. 

Spiderwire: Ultracast invisi-braid better from older spiderwire ultracast, same diameter as other braid (8lb)
This will line translucency near invisible under water.

With this 2 new braid, I believe braid will be only get better.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*There ya go!*

You guys have articulated your points very well. Can't argue with that. Just for me I am very satisfied with mono and will only use braid (with a topshot of mono) for Sharkin'. Why? just satisfied, don't want the extra expense and the extra hassle of having to pay attention to the potential problems. But more power to you, for taking that additional step!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Something I forgot to add that others have mentioned ... you can fit lots of line on the reel. 30lb braid you can fit easily twice as much line on the reel as 17lb mono ... comes in handy when fighting a fish that tries to beat you by running 100+ yards to begin the battle


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

When braid first got popular it came out that rocks and braid dont mix ... Northern pike and muskie fishermen found this out quickly not to mention teeth cuting the line (use a leader). 
Braid is not the monster some make it out to be. I found I like 6# test for FW fishing but have just started LMB fishing again after many years and braid kicks ass. Please set your drags accordingly because braid can hurt a fish bad and when you are C&R fishing you do want the fish to survive. For SW applications I found braid to be much better except for one instance where current and big fish just dont mix as well as large rocks ... The hook pulls and trebles will also pull "O" rings and all. 
Rods are broken with mono also but is rare . 
As far as guides go ... if you worry about this and have an older rod just relace the top guide ... 5 bucks or less .
Adavantages of braid over mono for me 
Farther casts
bite detection
strengeth with small diameter
no memory (but coils will happen and are a pita if not careful)
My hook up ratio has skyrocketed as well as catch ratio  With the exception of maybe weakies because I am thinking their mouths are too weak and the hooks are pulling (Its trout time so I'll experiment )
If I had to choose one and could only use one it would certainly without a doubt be braid all the way and I'd adapt to the problem area's.


----------



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

try fireline works fine for me and cast better than braid or mono also u can feel everything 10 time better


----------

